# RIVERSIDE or FURST LOVE (warmblood stallions)



## jazz101

Hi
I am wanting peoples opinions on Riverside and Furst love as I am tossing up between the two and which one you prefer.I will be using my Arabian mare , she is very nice conformation and well bred but needs a stallion with a good hindquarter on him as she has not got the strongest , please before people say why not buy instead of breed I would like to breed myself one foal for my own reasons  thanks

Furst Love: http://www.bloomfieldfarm.com.au/Furst Love.html 

Riverside:http://www.revelwood.com.au/revelwood-horses/riverside/


----------



## rookie

To be honest it seems a strange combination arabian and warmblood. What do you want to do with the foal? The one stallion seems more versatile than the other and what you want is going to dictate which one you breed to.


----------



## jazz101

i don't think its strange combination at all Arabian warmbloods are known to be beautiful crosses when done correctly.i want to show and do dressage with the foal.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Do you have a picture of your mare you can provide?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl

I love Arabian Warmblood Xs. Either one would probably be a fine choice.


----------



## dbarabians

Both are good looking stallions. 
Riverside though IMO has the edge as he has proven that he can pass on good qualities.
The black stallion though might cross better with an arab mare. IMO he looks more refined .
If you want to show as a Half Arab then you want that foal to look like a half arab. 
From the pictures either one would satisfy me. Shalom


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Would like to see what the first stud produces before I'd decide. The Sandro on the bottom is what worries me, and the horse is coming 8 and not in a double increases my suspicion about the ridability of the stallion as well with the other lines being very popular, why PS let the stud out of his sight.. Sandro I find stamps so much, you can tell the horse is Sandro before anything, and for me personally I find some things he passes on to be undesirable.
The second stud is going to basically for sure (dependent on the dam) produce a ridable horse. D and R lines are both known for great ridability and will produce a good horse.

The other thing to consider is if the studs are available to breed with an unapproved mare. Many stallion owners want all the offspring to be registerable and branded. So that may also be part of your decision.
Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Might want to check out the Ferrero Rocher stud who is standing at the same place as Riverside. IMO Florestan will probably give you a bit more what you want.. More compact horse with a good HQ and nice temperament.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jazz101




----------



## jazz101

i am trying to post a pic of my mare but it wont work


----------



## Strawberry4Me

Its not strange- Trakehners have Arabian bloodlines. 

I like Riverside!


----------



## dressagebelle

I wanted to breed my Arabian mare to a Warmblood stallion, and the one I had found that I really liked was Saint Sandro, but he's already half Arabian half Warmblood, I didn't care, and my mare didn't need any help in the hind end department, so we were looking for other things in a stallion. That being said, a little more information on your mare might be helpful. Pictures if you can figure out how to get them to show, bloodlines, does she have a show record, and how has she done in shows, and conformation shots will help us to point out any things you maybe haven't seen that would eliminate one or both of the stallions, or make a strong case for crossing with one of them. Another thing is to talk directly with the stallion owner, send pictures of your mare, and ask them what their opinion is on crossing her with their stallion. I've done that a couple of times with two different mares, and was quite pleased with how informative the owners were, what they thought, and they gave me other ideas of stallions to possibly look at too. Most breeders I've come across really do want to better a breed, or a line, and will let you know if they think there may be a better horse to breed to, that will get better results. I'm sure that there are probably breeders out there who only care for the money, and will push their horses on you, and not give you a good honest opinion, but I have yet to meet one. Also video of your horse moving would help too. I wanted to breed my mare to a wb stallion, because she had excellent conformation, and beautiful movement for dressage, and we found out she could jump the moon, so I thought she would make a great cross for a dressage or jumping mount. Her new owner is breeding her to a Fresian next year.


----------



## jazz101

my mare has been shown she is by Mustafa(IMP) from germany


----------



## jazz101

anyone else?


----------



## PonioUK

I really like Furst Love but I haven't seen your mare so won't recommend any breeding.


----------



## DeliciousD

Without a picture of the mare no one in their right mind could recommend a stallion as they are so vastly different.


----------



## KigerQueen

And we might just want to see the purdy mare


----------



## jazz101

i cant post a pic because i dont know how


----------



## Fahntasia

I prefer riverside, he seems more "balanced" at the trot and canter, hes absolutley gorgous. And you cant beat those bloodlines! He has also proven himself in the dressage ring. Furst love is gorgeous but theres something i cant put my finger on that i dont like about him...Good luck! Pics of your purty mare are a must


----------



## jazz101

Thanks everyone for thoughts on Furst love and Riverside I have decided on Furst Love because I believe he will go better with my mare.


----------



## Merlot

Jazz101 to post a pic, click on the POST REPLY button above and to the left of the reply box. Then you can click on the paper clip sign and upload your pic 
I guess you do realise that breeding your mare to a stud with a great butt does not guarantee your foal will take after him. Breeding to correct faults is NOT the way to go ;-)


----------



## jazz101

but there is a good chance the foal will take after him , the foals by furst love i have looked at seem to have very nice hindquarters on them


----------



## Kayty

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Might want to check out the Ferrero Rocher stud who is standing at the same place as Riverside. IMO Florestan will probably give you a bit more what you want.. More compact horse with a good HQ and nice temperament.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yep, Ferrero Rocher is a lovely horse and a great temperament. I was sitting in the crowd last year when he was doing his freestyle indoors, in the middle of a storm, and the power went out with a loud "BANG" midway through his test. Rider drops her reins, and he strolls around at walk like a kids pony. He's a little saint 

But if you're set on one, I prefer Riverside. Preferable breeding IMO and I have seen some SUPERB young stock by him, talking youngsters that walk and canter for a 9 to 10 with lovely temperaments.


----------

